# Capture d'écran - outil spécifique



## OlivierWARNIER (27 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

 Le pourquoi de mon besoin
 Je suis créateur de jeux de société, j'utilise VASSAL un outil Java qui permet de tester
mes protos via le net. Pour cela je dois "découper" mes cartes de jeu par exemple en images JPG.
 Je créé mes cartes avec Pages, car c'est super rapide et simple.
 Comment passer de Pages avec des dizaines de cartes, parfois de plusieurs tailles différentes, à un fichier JPG par carte .. ?
 
 La description de mon besoin
 Dans l'idéal je cherche un outil qui fonctionne comme ceci :
 A son lancement, rien ne s'affiche, juste son menu. Avec la souris il me demande de créer un rectangle.
  Ce rectangle est semi-opaque (je vois toujours en dessous) de la taille que je souhaite (ou alors je peux saisir sa taille via le menu).
 Ce rectangle reste visible, je peux continuer de travailler.
 Ce rectangle est déplaçable.
 Je vais appeler ce rectangle semi-opaque mon "Fantôme".

 L'outil permettera de capturer des portions de fond d'écran autant que je ne le souhaite.

 Dans le menu de l'outil je peux donc :
 - Définir le préfixe du nom des captures ecrans que je vais faire (Ex. "IMG" + 000x + ".jpg")
 - Capturer ce qui se trouve en dessous de mon fantôme, mais ..
   .. il repère les contours de ma carte et ne capture que la carte. Pour cela il repère le rectangle noir qui entoure toujours ma carte sous Pages. Avec mon fantôme, j'ai préalablement recouvert ce rectangle noir qui définit le contour grossièrement en le déplaçant de manière non précise = gain de temps.
   .. la capture ainsi faite est automatiquement sauvée et se nomme IMG0001.jpg, puis IMG0002.jpg..

 Avec un tel outil je gagnerai un temps fou.
 Ca n'existe surement pas.

 Aussi, étant un ancien développeur (C il y a 10-15 ans), je vous demande conseille, est-ce réalisable simplement ? Avec quel outil idéalement ?
 Sinon, y a -t il des membres qui soient prêt à le réaliser moyennant finance ?

 Merci beaucoup de votre attention,
 A bientôt.
 Olivier.


----------



## Céroce (27 Août 2010)

Note que tu n'as pas décrit ton besoin, mais la manière dont tu envisages d'y répondre. C'est très différent, mais c'est une confusion courante. 
Ton besoin est de créer des cartes de jeu et d'exporter le résultat en JPEG.

Le problème c'est que ta technique ne marche pas.
Essaie donc te faire une copie d'écran (Commande-Maj-4) et d'imprimer: le résultat sera dégueulasse parce que la résolution n'est pas suffisante (ou alors il faut faire un zoom x4 si ton écran est assez grand).

Il faut travailler en vectoriel jusqu'à l'export en JPEG. À partir de là, il y a beaucoup d'options possibles. J'en viens d'en trouver une:
- Crée un fichiers Pages qui fait exactement la taille de carte
- Exporte-le en PDF
- Ouvre-le avec Aperçu
- Enregistre-le en JPEG avec une résolution de 300 ppp.

Reste plus qu'à automatiser tout cela avec un script AppleScript qui va bien, du style qui prend tous les documents Pages dans un dossier et te génère tous les JPEG dans un autre dossier.

Bon, je ne dis pas que ça passer comme une lettre à la poste, mais l'idée est là.


----------



## OlivierWARNIER (27 Août 2010)

Merci de ta réponse.

Peut être qu'à l'impression le résultat sera dégueulasse mais je ne souhaite pas imprimer. :mouais:

Les Jpeg générés me serviront ensuite à recréer mon jeu de plateau sous VASSAL.
VASSAL est un outil développé en Java qui permet de simuler une table de jeu, il gère tous les éléments d'un jeu, et notamment des cartes de jeu qui sont des images.
Voilà pourquoi je souhaite découper mes "planches" réalisées sous Pages à la volée, pour avoir la matière première sous Vassal rapidement.


Ta solution m'obligera à faire une carte par fichier Pages, ce qui revient pour moi à le faire sous un outil type Gimp ou Photoshop.. sans les avantages que je trouve à Pages concernant la création de plusieurs cartes sur le même fichier..


----------

